# Looking for a DTG distributer in or near Houston, TX



## Jerry_Boi (Sep 4, 2009)

I am looking into buying a DTG Printer and I would like to know if there is anywhere in or near Houston, Tx where I can find a distributer or any place where I can go check them out.

Thanks.


----------



## mavgraph (Apr 19, 2011)

Graphic Solutions might be a good place to start.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

MESA sells DTG.


----------



## acepilot66 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a Annajet and we have an office near kemah...would you be interested in using ours if we purchase one?


----------

